# A present for passing?



## kevo_55 (Dec 31, 2007)

So, I finally got my present for myself for passing the PE exam. I bought myself an iPod Touch. :th_rockon:

Many people around here know that this wasn't my first PE exam that I have passed and I have (of course) bought myself a big ticket gift after passing each exam. Who knows, maybe I am the only one who does this sort of thing.

So, what have you bought yourself for passing the PE exam? Does anyone need any ideas?


----------



## Jennifer Price (Dec 31, 2007)

kevo_55 said:


> So, I finally got my present for myself for passing the PE exam. I bought myself an iPod Touch. :th_rockon:
> Many people know around here know that this wasn't my first PE exam that I have passed and I have (of course) bought myself a big ticket gift after passing each exam.
> 
> So, what have you bought yourself for passing the PE exam? Does anyone need any ideas?


My husband took me out to The Melting Pot (Yummy)!

My big ticket item that I will buy will be the framing for my PE Certificate once it arrives.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 31, 2007)

jenevans said:


> My husband took me out to The Melting Pot (Yummy)!
> My big ticket item that I will buy will be the framing for my PE Certificate once it arrives.


The 11"x17" FL PE cert or your NC one?


----------



## Vishal (Dec 31, 2007)

I gifted myself a $400 radar detector for my baby. I was waiting on the results to get that. Good thing I did not have to wait till April!! Now my wife wishes and hopes that I stop here on the celebrations co everything I plan to buy or do recently, I tell her its for me being a PE!!!

:laugh:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 31, 2007)

I got myself an XM radio for my car when I passed.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 31, 2007)

The hubby bought a frame on his way home from work when I told him. We went out to dinner and drinks the night, but I waited until I got the envelope to order the stamp. Had to buy a mat for the frame when the license arrived though...in Illinois it is just this 4"x6" dinky little piece of paper and he had bought an 8"x10" frame. At least the first one had perforated edges, the renewal was literally a piece of paper with "Please cut on lines" printed around it.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 31, 2007)

I dropped $200 on the fancy MI framed 11" x 14" PE certificate. Looks really nice on the wall with my diplomas.


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 31, 2007)

I haven't bought it yet (passed April '07), but I am going to put a nice flat screen TV at the bar in my basement (nothing too big, but my bar needs a TV).

For passing the EIT, I bought myself a biker jacket. My wife didn't like the idea of me buying a motorcycle for passing the PE, so I settled on the TV.


----------



## Desert Engineer (Dec 31, 2007)

I wanted to buy a nice beretta or benelli shotgun, but my damn sense of practicallity got in the way. So, I spent the $2k i had planned for the gun, and a couple of months of sweat equity, remodeling a room to be the baby's room. The sad thing, is that it wasn't even my wife that talked me out of the gun.


----------



## philadelphia (Dec 31, 2007)

I got Chinese take out. I need to make up what I paid to take the exam and the book before I think about the reward. Anyhow, I got that day a chinese take out.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 31, 2007)

Just placed the order for an autopilot for the bird. The manufacturer is going to jack their prices by 25% on any orders placed after today. Still trying to figure out how I'm going to finance the damn thing but at least I'm working with a 2007 dollar figure.


----------



## Jennifer Price (Dec 31, 2007)

kevo_55 said:


> The 11"x17" FL PE cert or your NC one?


Definitely the FL cert...I don't know what the NC one looks like (so we will see once I get that one).


----------



## brick_27 (Dec 31, 2007)

Approximately $400 worth of a hangover.... oolf! :beerchug:


----------



## SSmith (Dec 31, 2007)

Been waiting awhile to get one of these for some home repairs. Now its MINE!


----------



## nperr (Dec 31, 2007)

I am going to Vermont on a ski trip January 4th. If I pass, I will spend lots of money and celebrate on my vacation. If I fail, this trip will be my last fun trip before the studying starts again. Hopefully, I will find out before I leave.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Dec 31, 2007)

I had a 3D ultrasound done... isn't he cute?


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 31, 2007)

bigray76 said:


> For passing the EIT, I bought myself a biker jacket. My wife didn't like the idea of me buying a motorcycle for passing the PE, so I settled on the TV.


So, you've got the jacket NOW YOU MUST BUY THE BIKE.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 31, 2007)

nperr said:


> I am going to Vermont on a ski trip January 4th. If I pass, I will spend lots of money and celebrate on my vacation. If I fail, this trip will be my last fun trip before the studying starts again. Hopefully, I will find out before I leave.


Make VTEnviro buy you a drink. VTSkier did.


----------



## nperr (Dec 31, 2007)

nperr said:


> I am going to Vermont on a ski trip January 4th. If I pass, I will spend lots of money and celebrate on my vacation. If I fail, this trip will be my last fun trip before the studying starts again. Hopefully, I will find out before I leave.



I am waiting to get preg. until I pass the SE. I am scared that I wont be able to study while I am preg.. How along are u? Were you preg. when you took the test?


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 31, 2007)

TXengrChick said:


> I had a 3D ultrasound done... isn't he cute?


What a cutie!


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 31, 2007)

TXengrChick said:


> I had a 3D ultrasound done... isn't he cute?


That is unreal. AMAZING what they can do. We never had a 3D done, wish we did. Congrats!!!


----------



## Vishal (Dec 31, 2007)

ya this new 3D.. heard someone saying 4D!! is amazing.. it can picture the minutest detail and it is way better than ultrasound... she is so sweettt.... will wait to see her when she is out!!

good luck


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Dec 31, 2007)

The reason they say it is 4D is because it's a live video... so time is the 4th dimension... kinda stretching it a bit if you ask me...


----------



## Vishal (Dec 31, 2007)

TXengrChick said:


> The reason they say it is 4D is because it's a live video... so time is the 4th dimension... kinda stretching it a bit if you ask me...


i knew it had to do with some fancy marketing term!! but nevertheless 3D imaging is cool and really connects you with the baby all the more!! just few weeks back i was watching a documentary on the journey of a baby in mother's womb. right from day one to the moment he/she is in the parents' hands. it was so revealing and most of it was possible coz of this 3D imaging. we (wife and I) were very excited watching that documentary. We haven't planned any yet... still watching the journey was very very exciting since we both love kids..


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Dec 31, 2007)

nperr said:


> I am waiting to get preg. until I pass the SE. I am scared that I wont be able to study while I am preg.. How along are u? Were you preg. when you took the test?


We never planned on me being pregnant for the exam... I was on birth control... it didn't work. Oh well!

Anyway, I was 15 weeks when I took the exam. I found out I was pregnant in mid-August and by then had been studying for about 7 weeks. For me, it was more of an incentive because I knew that I absolutely would not be taking the April exam... since the exam is on April 11 and I'm due April 13!

Yes, it was harder to study because I was always tired... no, the added stress probably wasn't good for me or baby... but we made it!

It was actually harder for me when I took the FE. My dd was 3.5 months old and I was taking 17 credits trying to finish out my degree. I honestly can't remember studying at all for that one.


----------



## nperr (Dec 31, 2007)

TXengrChick said:


> We never planned on me being pregnant for the exam... I was on birth control... it didn't work. Oh well!
> Anyway, I was 15 weeks when I took the exam. I found out I was pregnant in mid-August and by then had been studying for about 7 weeks. For me, it was more of an incentive because I knew that I absolutely would not be taking the April exam... since the exam is on April 11 and I'm due April 13!
> 
> Yes, it was harder to study because I was always tired... no, the added stress probably wasn't good for me or baby... but we made it!
> ...


Good for you! I hope I passed and then I can start my family..... I took the FE in college and I didnt study for that either and I passed.


----------



## csb (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh! The baby is so cute! We two ultrasounds done- the first was the old style, where the baby looked like an alien. We had to get a second one for health reasons and they told us to request the 4D and we're really glad we did.

I live in awe of anyone who could study while pregnant. I did a lot of throwing up and sleeping.


----------



## Jennifer Price (Dec 31, 2007)

TXengrChick said:


> I had a 3D ultrasound done... isn't he cute?


That's an awesome present!!! What a beautiful baby!


----------



## Dleg (Dec 31, 2007)

^^That is pretty cool! (and pretty cute!)

I bought a car after getting my wall certificate. 2007 Toyota RAV4. Actually, we were going to buy a car anyway, and I had been putting it off for like a year and a half, but the PE license just kind of got me in the mood.


----------



## busbeepbeep (Dec 31, 2007)

debating on dropping $$$ on a BCS game ticket


----------



## Ellis (Dec 31, 2007)

I got myself a Tag Heuer F1 Chrono as a self-gift. I wanted a Carrera, but after the "holiday expenses", this made more sense. Besides, I really like it.

Got into an interesting disgreement with the other 1/2. She now want s to get a similiarly priced handbag as her "graduation gift." for getting her MS. But we took a family trip to NYC to see her walk with her class (cost WAY more than a $800 watch).

How do I win this argument?


----------



## Texas Aggie &#39;02 (Dec 31, 2007)

Ellis said:


> I got myself a Tag Heuer F1 Chrono as a self-gift. I wanted a Carrera, but after the "holiday expenses", this made more sense. Besides, I really like it.
> Got into an interesting disgreement with the other 1/2. She now want s to get a similiarly priced handbag as her "graduation gift." for getting her MS. But we took a family trip to NYC to see her walk with her class (cost WAY more than a $800 watch).
> 
> How do I win this argument?


Good luck with that one. I had to settle for a case of beer. I think I'll sneak something a little more valuable under the radar in a few months, hehe.

Texas Aggie '02


----------



## Keith (Dec 31, 2007)

I bought myself another expensive guitar (a Bourgeois Vintage D for the benefit of other guitarists out there). The thought of a reward is the only thing that kept me motivated at times.

Keith


----------



## angietheaggie (Dec 31, 2007)

I am still basking in the glory... Drinking tonight cause it is soon to be a new year... Realizing I can now be sued! Awaiting the arrival of my seal... It will take a few weeks more for it all to sink in...

I guess we will consider our trip to Texas in February as the gift... Going to court on Valentine's Day cause the Ex does not want to pay child support but the great thing there is that my wonderful husband will be with me, the man that has truly been amazing to me and my kids.

You know what! I already have my self gift, my wonderful family! Thank God I have my kiddos and my husband!

God bless everyone, happy new year! Truly enjoy your accomplishments, every single one! Been a long time coming but I can honestly say that you can have it all! I certainly do!


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 2, 2008)

DVINNY said:


> So, you've got the jacket NOW YOU MUST BUY THE BIKE.


Two bad knees and a bad back later, I think I'll cut my losses. I plan on buying an Audi A6 next year (and of course keeping the Jeep). I was going to buy an Audi this year, but since we traded in my wife's car for the super-sexy minivan, I am going to hold off a few more months.

Actually I was also thinking about a nice compressor to go with all of the air tools I got for Christmas (unless someone is also then planning to give me the compressor to run all of the tools).


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 2, 2008)

TXengrChick said:


> I had a 3D ultrasound done... isn't he cute?


I went with my wife to most of her ultrasounds (both where they told us what we were having). The last one she had done with the twins was funny - my daughter wouldn't hold still, and the ultrasound tech said 'Wow, look at all of that hair'. It's always a lot of fun when the tech says 'what do you think this is' and it looks like an eye and then they tell you it is a kidney or the stomach. My wife didn't want me to play around with the equipment when the tech left the room though.

Congrats TX!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 2, 2008)

I might buy a newer car. I'd love a Malibu Maxx SS in black.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 2, 2008)

I always wanted a kayak and it is still pending almost a year and a half after passing. I am not too excited about it....not for kayaking in Florida. Why???

GATORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was told to assume there is a gator in every pond, lake, body of water here and heck....it is darn true. A gator was spotted at the pond in the front of the place I live.


----------



## JunkerJorg (Jan 2, 2008)

After years of being a 35mm film devotee, I finally bit the bullet and purchased a digital SLR. I went with the Nikon D40X 10mp and two lenses, a 18-50mm AF and a 50-200mm AF that stops down to 3.5. So far it's been pretty awesome. I got a 2GB card and still haven't filled it up.

I still think film (especially medium to large format) has better resolution than digital (unless we're talking a $35,000 Hasselblad digital) but I have to admit, the luxury of not having to reload film, buy film or have photos developed is awesome.


----------



## csb (Jan 2, 2008)

BringItOn said:


> I always wanted a kayak and it is still pending almost a year and a half after passing. I am not too excited about it....not for kayaking in Florida. Why???GATORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was told to assume there is a gator in every pond, lake, body of water here and heck....it is darn true. A gator was spotted at the pond in the front of the place I live.


Can you just fill the bathtub and install a high power fan to get the same effect?



I wouldn't go near water in Florida. Too many of those Fox shows where they show a gator eating someone's dog.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 2, 2008)

nperr said:


> I am going to Vermont on a ski trip January 4th. If I pass, I will spend lots of money and celebrate on my vacation. If I fail, this trip will be my last fun trip before the studying starts again. Hopefully, I will find out before I leave.


Where in VT dude? I'm near Killington, Okemo, Ascutney, etc.

I'm always game for a drink on the weekend. PM me if interested.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 2, 2008)

csb said:


> Can you just fill the bathtub and install a high power fan to get the same effect?


I like that idea. Only if wifey would let me use *HER* bathtub........


----------



## nperr (Jan 2, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> Where in VT dude? I'm near Killington, Okemo, Ascutney, etc.
> I'm always game for a drink on the weekend. PM me if interested.



We are going to Okemo! We wont be there until Sunday night. We are staying in Boston Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Bellebot (Jan 2, 2008)

I have yet to reward myself for passing the P.E. I am looking hard at a new Chrysler 300C, but it seems a little too drastic a purchase for now. I like the Ipod touch idea, I just may do that as well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

TXengrChick said:


> I had a 3D ultrasound done... isn't he cute?


Very nice TXengrChick !!!! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:



Ellis said:


> How do I win this argument?


You don't!!! :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:

My wife is STILL trying to come up with things she can buy since I passed my exam while I got nothing more than ... It's about time you passed that [email protected]#$%^&amp;* exam !!!! :brickwall: :brickwall:



BringItOn said:


> I always wanted a kayak and it is still pending almost a year and a half after passing. I am not too excited about it....not for kayaking in Florida. Why???GATORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was told to assume there is a gator in every pond, lake, body of water here and heck....it is darn true. A gator was spotted at the pond in the front of the place I live.


As long as you don't FEED the gator it should be okay. They really stay away from people - just leave your pooch at home. 

I will be graduating with my MS soon, so I think I am going to try to do something *BIG* as a combo-present. I don't see that going over well with the OH, but one can always try. 

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 2, 2008)

nperr said:


> We are going to Okemo! We wont be there until Sunday night. We are staying in Boston Friday and Saturday.


How long are you going to be in the area? There's plenty of great touristy stuff in that area.


----------



## nperr (Jan 2, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> How long are you going to be in the area? There's plenty of great touristy stuff in that area.


We will be there Sunday night through Wednesday. We plan on snowboarding Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## StructuralPoke (Jan 2, 2008)

The first time I took it (failed), I got this on the way home:






The second time I took it (passed), I bought the wood to make this: (not the best picture, but it will work)






It's oak, painted black instead of staining in order to hide my mistakes.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 2, 2008)

Damn this is my first post with my itouch. Is this a first for eb.com??


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

BringItOn said:


> I always wanted a kayak and it is still pending almost a year and a half after passing. I am not too excited about it....not for kayaking in Florida. Why???GATORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was told to assume there is a gator in every pond, lake, body of water here and heck....it is darn true. A gator was spotted at the pond in the front of the place I live.


You mean kinda like this ....






Now look at him .. he is just hanging out and being friendly not messing with anyone. I think you could safely kayak around him. 

JR


----------



## Sara (Jan 3, 2008)

I bought a girl's getaway trip for my sister and I to Green Bay, WI! You may not think it is the ideal location, but when you are a huge Green Bay Packer fan there is no other place you'd want to go. We will be flying in to attend the January 12th playoff game at lambeau field!

Go Pack Go!

Sara arty-smiley-048:


----------



## nperr (Jan 3, 2008)

Sara said:


> I bought a girl's getaway trip for my sister and I to Green Bay, WI! You may not think it is the ideal location, but when you are a huge Green Bay Packer fan there is no other place you'd want to go. We will be flying in to attend the January 12th playoff game at lambeau field!
> Go Pack Go!
> 
> Sara
> ...



I love GB! I am so jealous! Go Farve!


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 3, 2008)

17.5 lbs, full carbon fiber

Followed shortly after by a trip to Italy to fully break it in.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 3, 2008)

I didn't even THINK ABOUT buying myself a present, but it seems like it something I SHOULD be thinking about!!!! Maybe a new Supercharger for the Mustang!


----------



## chavez (Jan 3, 2008)

Sara said:


> I bought a girl's getaway trip for my sister and I to Green Bay, WI! You may not think it is the ideal location, but when you are a huge Green Bay Packer fan there is no other place you'd want to go. We will be flying in to attend the January 12th playoff game at lambeau field!
> Go Pack Go!
> 
> Sara
> ...


I love girls getaways trips...can I go?

As childish as it sounds, I want a PS3 system...i love sports gaming...and haven't done it in 2-3 years (single dad = no time)

Otherwise, I haven't bought myself anything...i did buy my family (parents, sisters, brothers) dinner for helping me with my daughter through this phase...does that count?


----------



## BluSkyy (Jan 3, 2008)

I celebrated, dinner with my wife; we're still trying to decide, but really going to splurge...probably a SIG P229 and a concealed carry class.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Sara said:


> I bought a girl's getaway trip for my sister and I to Green Bay, WI! You may not think it is the ideal location, but when you are a huge Green Bay Packer fan there is no other place you'd want to go. We will be flying in to attend the January 12th playoff game at lambeau field!
> Go Pack Go!
> 
> Sara
> ...


I went to a workshop in Atlanta the last week of October. Green Bay was playing against ?? on Monday Night Football. There was a lady that was also attending the workshop there from WI and she was in the sports bar (of the hotel) going completely wild when GB let the other team tie it up to go into OT but then pull it out in the end.

You are right ... if you are THAT wild about football - it sounds like it will be a BLAST for you (and your sister)!

JR


----------



## Brianne (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm contemplating a fancy expensive dinner with the bf. I would've bought an ipod, but he gave me one for my birthday.

Of course, I won't find out my results for another month. Even if I only pass one or two of the tests (California makes you pass three), I'm still going to do a little something special.


----------



## pucci (Jan 3, 2008)

I bought myself a Tag Heuer Aquaracer watch.


----------



## traffic (Jan 3, 2008)

First time I didn't pass so I bought alot of beer!

Second Time I passed I bought alot of beer and a TAG watch !! I always wanted a nice watch.


----------



## Ellis (Jan 5, 2008)

pucci said:


> I bought myself a Tag Heuer Aquaracer watch.






traffic said:


> Second Time I passed I bought alot of beer and a TAG watch !! I always wanted a nice watch.


Seems like TAGs are the watch of choice for new PEs!


----------



## slates (Jan 5, 2008)

Ellis said:


> Seems like TAGs are the watch of choice for new PEs!


I did the same. I actually bought it before results came out and had my wife hide it so I wouldn't wear it until I knew for sure


----------



## cbchua78 (Jan 7, 2008)

I celebrated with my wife and a good friend of us over chinese hotpot the day I received my result. A friend of mine bought me a nice name plaque (with P.E. at the end of my name) and then last Friday night, my wife took me to a fantastic French restaurant. By the way, I also receive year end salary increase and on top of that, my company gave me salary increment because I passed the P.E. exam. I didn't buy anything for myself but how could I ask for more with all I have received.


----------



## Nick (Jan 7, 2008)

traffic said:


> First time I didn't pass so I bought alot of beer!
> Second Time I passed I bought alot of beer and a TAG watch !! I always wanted a nice watch.


I also just bought a new watch, didn't spring for the TAG, opted for the more sporty looking Swiss Army and loving it!


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 7, 2008)

jregieng said:


> You mean kinda like this ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not worry about him. It is Mama that has me concerned.


----------



## Oilfield Engineer (Jan 7, 2008)

I got tired of waiting for results. I just went out and bought a new Smith &amp; Wesson 44. If I didn't pass, I'm not sending it back!!


----------



## ndekens (Jan 18, 2008)

jregieng said:


> You mean kinda like this ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dodge Ram 3500 Mega Cab SRW w/ Cummins, Then later on a Toy Hauler!!!


----------



## ufcfan (Jan 18, 2008)

TXengrChick said:


> I had a 3D ultrasound done... isn't he cute?


Congrats! Passed the PE exam and this! You gotta be grateful!


----------

